# help with suspension??



## nrizzo04 (Apr 11, 2012)

So i have an 04 gto. Serious wear on the inside of my rear tires. Ive been told i need to do my suspension. Bought the car recently and do not know it to well. Just wondering what parts i need to do the project. People have told me to go with lovells or pedders. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Search. I think we talk about suspension every week.

Just replace the whole thing in one shot and your good to go: Lovells struts/shocks/springs, Energy suspension master kit, Whiteline strut mounts, RR bushings, ect...


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

+1 just do it all and know its done right


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For rear tire wear springs, shocks and IMHO control arm bushings will fix your problem. Ya it's nice to "do it all" but for most people not everything is necessary and it's stupid expensive especially if you don't do it yourself.


----------

